# Need help/advice to fix roof safely



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

scaffolding.... safest to walk and have good access when needing to reach.

With your fiberglass repair kit did it also include the cloth or just the mix and smear stuff?

Cloth adds another dimension of strength...

Not sure where you purchased it...but if you need more consider a boat store. Boats are fiberglass hulls today and cracks and holes are not uncommon a situation. You can purchase that fiberglass sheeting in large sizes like you would fabric for sewing clothes. Not cheap but if you need to do a long seam it is easier and a better finished product when using one piece than several smaller pieces end to end....much less chance of missing a small spot and having a leak.

** remember to wear long sleeves and gloves when handling the product, and a face-mask... Fiberglass is horrible itchy and dangerous to inhale any fibers.

Good luck with your project. Pictures to share if you can would be great.
:wink:


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks I'll call down to the equip/tool rental place and get some scaffolding set up. I did get a large piece of cloth with it...thanks for the advice!!


----------

